# HELP - LOGO issue - Whats wrong?



## zegeli (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi All, 

I am new to T-shirt printing and i am having some issues with the print place I work with. 

I was hoping you guys can help!! Without getting into too much detail let me dig in:

I did work with an expensive print shop and the Tshirts came out great. Then I decided to find a cheaper place but the logo didnt turn out to be so great. (See the 2 logo comparison below)

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Now the first print place just printed the logo and turned out great the cheap place says the logo has 2 colors (Black and White) and it needs to be transparent background for the logo to be clean. Now I doubt the first place even modified the image but here is the logo I have (You can see that it has 2 colors and not transparent background):

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

How did the first shop managed to print this and the second shop cannot do it? Any ideas what might be going on here? Advise PLEASE.


----------



## vanmaninc (Jun 5, 2012)

the answer is simple 
you get what you pay for (at the expensive place its experience you actually paying for.)

but based on your artwork 2nd picture they both wrong
because everything thats printed white on the printed items is black on the image you supplied (Unless thats how you wanted it 
(look at the brake levers top part of handle is black with white outline and on the printed its white with no outline)

in short there is nothing wrong with the artwork, its how they interpretted it that became the issue here 

if its going on a black tshirt then the parts that are white is what was supposed to be printed on your thirts with the black show thru 
see my examples below. and same parts printed black on a white tshirt.


----------



## zegeli (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi,

The second guy was also able to print the image (Please see the first link) so I dont think the issue is the inverted colors, if you check the first link (2 logo comparisons) the second logo has a beard that's not detailed as the first one.

When I show him the good quality print he says his version is not as detailed because it does not have a transparent background.

I simply sent the same logo to them both one came out with a lot more detail but the other one not so detailed. 

That's my confusion. Besides the inverted colors what issues do you see here??


----------



## zegeli (Jan 22, 2016)

According to the cheap guy the image needs to have a transparent background for him to be able to print this logo as detailed as the first company did. But I doubt the expensive company manipulated the image and changed the background.

Now my question is, looking at the logo I have can that logo be printed without any issues (loosing details) as it is? Or the cheap guy has a point as well?


----------

